# Παπαγάλοι > Εκπαίδευση >  Εκπαίδευση κοκατίλ

## JohnCockatiel

Γεια σας παιδιά, αγόρασα ένα αρσενικό κοκατίλ πριν τέσσερις μέρες απο ένα πετ σοπ. Μου είπαν ότι  είναι τεσσάρων ετών.Σε αυτή την ηλικία μπορώ να το εκπαιδεύσω ή είναι αργά πλέον για εκπαίδευση  :Confused0013: ? Απο ότι μου είπαν στο πετ σοπ είναι φιλικό αλλά μια-δυο φορές που εχω βάλει το χέρι μου μέσα στο κλουβί φοβάται οπως ειναι λογικό γιατι το εχω μονο τέσσερις μέρες ! Ευχαριστώ

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Διαβασε αυτο το αρθρο Βασικά βήματα εξημέρωσης των cockatiels μας  :winky:

----------


## lagreco69

Καλως ηρθες!! Γιαννη απλα θα ειναι λιγο πιο δυσκολο στο να σε εμπιστευτει, διαβασε το αρθρο που σου παρεθεσε ο φιλος Νικος και περασε και μια βολτα απο εδω Θέλουμε να σας γνωρίσουμε.

----------


## JohnCockatiel

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την βοήθεια παιδιά

----------


## JohnCockatiel

Επίσης προσπάθησα να του βάλω στο κλουβί μια κούνια που του αγόρασα αλλά την κοιτούσε και έμοιαζε να την φοβάται.Να αρχίσω να βάζω παιχνίδια στον χώρο του μετά από τις σαράντα μέρες που θα είναι περισσότερο εξοικειωμένο?
  Ευχαριστώ  :Big Grin:

----------


## lagreco69

Μετα το 40ημερο κρεμασε την κουνια και οτι παιχνιδια θελεις να του προσθεσεις στο κλουβι, απο την εξω πλευρα του για καμια εβδομαδα για να τα συνηθισει πρωτα οπτικα.

----------


## JohnCockatiel

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις πληροφορίες  :Anim 19:  ::

----------


## Μητσος

Παιδια γεια και χαρα σας.
Συγνωμη για τυχων λαθη, αλλα δεν ξερω απο forum κλπ. Οποτε, οπως καταλαβαινετε ειμαι πολυ "νεος" στο ειδος....

Πριν απο 3 μερες αγορασα ενα πανεμορφο λευκοκιτρικο αρσενικο κοκατιλ 9 μηνων. Στο κλουβι του ηταν παντα "κορδωμενος" και το τσουλουφι του ηταν παντα ορθιο. Δεν ετρωγε αλλα φωναζε πολυ και επαιζε με ενα σχοινακι που του αγορασα απο το πετ. Οταν πλησιαζα το χερι αυτο απομακρυνοταν. Ενας γειτονας που ειχε πιο παλια κοκατιλ, μου ειπε να του κοψω τα φτερα (μου εδειξε στο ιντερνετ πως γινεται) και να το πιανω στο χερι μου για να μαθει.... Θεωρησα σωστο και ακολουθησα τις οδηγειες...
Αυτο εγινε χθες το απογευμα.
Αποτελεσμα.
Ενας μικρος τραυματισμος στην φτερουγα του απο την προσπαθεια του να με αποφυγει στο κλουβι(οχι αιμα, γδαρσιμο), ειναι μαζεμενος, δεν φωναζει οπως πρωτα και παρατηρησα σημερα το πρωι, δυο κενωσεις πιο αραιες απο τις προηγουμενες....σαν διαρροια. Το στρες προκαλει διαρροια???
Νιωθω πολυ ασχημα για την κατασταση αυτη αλλα σιγουρα νιωθει περισσοτερο ασχημα ο Τιτο μου.
Προφανως βιαστηκα, ποια ειναι η επομενη κινηση???
Να μην του δινω καμια σημασια??? Να κανω κινησεις ??? Να τον πιανω στα χερια???
Στο σπιτι ειμαστε εγω, η συζυγος και 2 παιδια, μηπως θελει περισσοτερη ησυχια???

Σας ευχαριστω πολυ για την προσοχη, αν εκανα βλακια ελπιζω να διορθωνεται....περιμενω απαντηση !!!

----------


## Anestisko

Δημητρη δεν χρειαζοταν   να του κοψεις τα φτερα  ..... δεν ακουμε οτι μας λεει ο καθενας και προσπαθουμε να διασταυρωσουμε πληροφοριες ετσι ωστε να καταληξουμε στο σωστο.....
  Σου προτηνω να ασχολεισε μαζι του μια με μιαμηση ωρα χωρις να να βαζεις ακομα το χερι σου στο κλουβι.....απλα να εισαι διπλα του και να του μηλας ησυχα......... υπομονη και επιμονη θα ειναι τα οπλα σου απο εδω και περα χωρις βιαστικες κινησεις...  το παρακατω αρθρο θα σε βοηθησουν!!!
http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...BC%CE%B1%CF%82

----------


## Anestisko

Επισης οταν θελεις να δημοσιευεις νεο θεμα θα πας στην (υποβολη νεου θεματος)!!!
καλη επιτυχεια με το κοκατιλακι σου :wink:

----------


## Μητσος

Φιλε Anestiko σε ευχαριστω πολυ.... Το κοκατιλ μου ειναι σαν αυτο που εχεις στην φωτο... να εισαι καλα και ελπιζω να μην κανω αλλη βλακια !!!

----------


## JohnCockatiel

Παιδιά πέρασαν οι 40 μέρες καραντίνας ! Τώρα ποιός είναι ο σωστός τρόπος για να εκπαιδεύσω το κοκατίλ μου?

----------


## ΝΑΤΑΣΣΑ

Καλορίζικο το κοκατίλ σου! Να σου ζήσει!
Το κάθε πουλάκι έχει το δικό του χαρακτήρα! Το καλύτερο που μπορείς να κάνεις είναι να του αφιερώνεις χρόνο. Να του μιλάς γλυκά, να προσπαθείς να το κάνεις να σ' εμπιστευτεί και να παίρνει απ' το χέρι σου, να τρώει, κλπ. Υπάρχει τόσο ''υλικό'' να διαβάσεις στο forum. Και βέβαια, πας και... ενστικτωδώς! -ανάλογα το... ''έδαφος''!!!
Καλή συνέχεια!

----------


## JohnCockatiel

Όποτε πηγαίνω κοντά του κυρίως σε κλειστό χώρο αγχώνεται και με κοιτάει ύποπτα  ::  , ειδικά αν βάλω το χέρι μου έξω απο το κλουβί φοβάται ενώ σε πιο ανοιχτούς χώρους είναι χαρούμενος , τραγουδάει κλπ .Γενικότερα όμως δεν περνάω και τόσες ώρες δίπλα του :/ Λες να φταίει αυτό?
Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις ευχές και τις πληροφορίες!! :Happy0159:

----------


## JohnCockatiel

Διάβασα στο φόρουμ ότι είναι καλό να δίνουμε λιχουδιές από το χέρι μας εκτός κλουβιού αρχικά και μετά μέσα στο κλουβί για να συνηθίσουν !Τι είδους λιχουδιές προτιμούν?? και που μπορώ να τις βρω?
_ Ευχαριστώ_

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Γιαννη, χρησιμοποιησε τσαμπι κεχρι ή αλλιως millet (διαφορετικη ονομασια του τσαμπιου κεχρι)
Αρκετοι παπαγαλοι τρελαινονται γι' αυτο  :winky:

----------


## JohnCockatiel

Αυτό μπορώ να το βρω σε πετ σοπ ?? 
 :Happy0159: _ Ευχαριστώ πολύ_  :Happy0159:

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Στα περισσοτερα ναι! Να παρεις συσκευασμενο ομως, οχι χυμα!

----------


## JohnCockatiel

Πήγα στο πετ σοπ και μου έδωσε ένα σακουλάκι με λιχουδιές που λέει πρώτα τις βρέχεις και τις βάζεις στο δάχτυλο σου για να τα δώσεις στον παπαγάλο σου!Λες να πιάσει?Δεν είχε τσαμπί με κεχρί ...

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Χυμα σακουλακι ή συσκευασια?

Σου ειπε τι ειναι? Η συσκευασια μηπως γραφει τιποτα?

----------


## JohnCockatiel

Είναι σε συσκευασία!Γερμανικά πρέπει να γράφει απέξω, ξέρω και γω? .. γραφεί sprech-perlen!!

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Αυτο ειναι?

----------


## JohnCockatiel

Ναι , αυτό είναι !!Το δοκίμασα και έπιασε  :Happy0064: !!! Έτρωγε κανονικά από το δάχτυλο μου !!  :Youpi:  :Youpi:  :Youpi:

----------


## olga

Τι ακριβώς είναι αυτό?? Πρωτη φορά το βλέπω! Τι σποράκια έχει μέσα και γιατί τα βρέχεις?

----------


## JohnCockatiel

Είναι λιχουδιά για παπαγάλους ,το βρέχεις το δάχτυλο σου για να κολίσουν στο χέρι σου τα σποράκια ώστε να μπορεί να τα τσιμπήσει ο παπαγάλος γιατί είναι σπόροι και δεν μπορείς να τον ταΐσεις αλλιώς...

----------

